# Stützschale für Fertigteich bauen



## mika60 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe einen älteren kleinen Mini-Fertigteich geschenkt bekommen, den ich aber nicht in die Erde eingraben, sondern mit Hilfe einer Art Stützschale aufbauen möchte. Der Fertigteich hat etwa die Maße 120 x 90 x 40 cm. 
Ich habe die Idee, die isolierte Unterseite des Teichs mit Zement (o.ä.) und einer Armierung (Kaninchendraht, Rupfen?) zu kaschieren, so dass ich eine paßgenaue Negativ-Form des Teiches bekomme. 
Kann mir jemand Tips geben, aus welchem Material ich diese Form am besten baue und wie dick sie sein muß, um dem Wasserdruck standzuhalten?
danke und Grüsse 
mika60


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Stützschale für Fertigteich bauen*

hallo mika,

wie wärs mit einer großen kiste in die die teichschale passt und du dann die zwischenräume mit bauschaum ausfüllst - wäre leichter als zement und gibt ne gute isolierung - mal sehen was andere dazu meinen ob so was klappen könnte


----------



## mika60 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Stützschale für Fertigteich bauen*

hallo mitch,

erstmal danke für deinen prompten tip!! an einen "teich in der kiste" hatte ich auch schonmal gedacht - jedenfalls soll das, was sonst eingebuddelt ist, von den seiten natürlich auch ansehnlich gestaltet werden. wenn die frage des abstützens geklärt ist, wollte ich die form eigentlich stumpf rundum einmauern. 
die teichschale hat ja nur einen kleinen bereich, der 40 cm tief ist. der rest ist viel flacher. zum ausschäumen dieses großen teils würde ich wohl auch ziemlich viel bauschaum brauchen?!? aber der isolierungs-effekt hat natürlich auch was für sich.

ich stelle fest, dass ich meine anfrage vielleicht besser ins forum "bau eines teiches" gestellt hätte; da scheinen ja nicht wenige mit den unterschiedlichsten materialien zu hantieren... vielleicht kann mich ja ein administrator rüberlupfen?

grüsse von mika


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Stützschale für Fertigteich bauen*

....das kleine Ding- habe da Pflastersteine druntergeschoben als Stütze mit Fliesen zusätzlich auf den cm. Bei meinem wenn er auf dem Boden steht die grundfläche auf Terasse. Keine Probleme ha den seit letzten März. Kannste ja mal meine Fotos anschauen.


....das mit dem Bauschaum....höre ich zum ersten mal......geile Idee 


mfg WHV


----------

